# Water Temperature



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Was out near St Martins Keys earlier this week, water temperature was about 78 F; but 4 weeks ago, same area was 68 F. Seems like mid-February is sort of early to be getting that warm. Anyone else seeing warmer than usual temps? Wondering if this is the new normal.

Manatees are already pretty much out of the Homosassa River already too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Much warmer than last year around here. Spring is early compared to last year.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I was discussing water temperature last night with the wife. 
I told her that I thought we would have another May that is mostly mid nineties. She said she didn't think so, but wouldn't take a bet on it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

No two years are the same... Yes, this year it's been much warmer (but don't say that too loud... I can remember really cold weather in a few past Marches.... ). I watch water temps like a hawk in cold weather since you live or die by them... Once the waters warm I quit worrying about water temps and try to figure out what the warm temps will do for the fish we're hunting.... I'm an Everglades guy so my area and everyone else's probably aren't the same...

By the way I was taught many years ago to look at weather patterns as though one hundred years were a single day... Plenty of room for the warm years, the cold ones - the years when the weather is so good you begin to expect it... Then come the years when old mother nature reaches out and grabs you by the throat - just to make sure you're paying attention... 

Every bit of it you can count on -in that hundred year span....


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I gotta say I'm loving this warm weather, due to the High's, but we are due yet another cold front, and need one to get the shrimps up and out... so far I've not heard of any shrimp's a runnin... Many years December moon is best, and many years it happens in late Feb. or March.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s always a cold front during spring break that gets those hoochies in teeny bikinis huddling up with some meat.


----------

